# Taillight centerpiece ?



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

So i got my clear/altezza taillights but they look awful with that red center piece.

I've looked around on ebay and have searched around here for a while but can't seem to find them anywhere.

Can anyone help ?
Thank you in Advance


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

keep looking

the SE-L ceterpiece/backup assembly looks the best though.

Check out justin's site to see it.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*:'(*



xbrandonx said:


> keep looking
> 
> the SE-L ceterpiece/backup assembly looks the best though.
> 
> Check out justin's site to see it.


That's EXACTLY WHAT I NEED.

Any place i can buy those ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

junkyards and keep searching ebay. took about a month for me to get one.

do very broad searches as well.

don't look for "sentra trunk centerpiece"

just do "sentra trunk"

also try just "sentra taillight"

"sentra rear"

gotta go through a lot of junk but you'll find one eventully.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

or paint what you have...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> or paint what you have...


damn I know I forgot to say that. I thought about it but after going and getting my pic I forgot to post it.

paint it to match your tails or the color of your car. Or you could go black as well.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*So...*

Those black (on picture 1) or blue (on picture 2) are the stock ones painted ?

If they are, who could paint that for me ?
I mean, what kind of shop would do that for me ?

(I'm a disaster paiting, LOL)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

teh black one came off of a 95 E I think?!?!?!? maybe even the 95 XE had them? They're kinda rare and they are a bit hard to come across, however they do from time to time.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Question*



xbrandonx said:


> teh black one came off of a 95 E I think?!?!?!? maybe even the 95 XE had them? They're kinda rare and they are a bit hard to come across, however they do from time to time.


What is different from the black one on the picture and the one i have on my car ? (99 Sentra GXE).

The reverse lights ?

So how do I get this painted ?
Which kind of shop would paint this for me ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the color of the bar is differnt. I'd say ahve it professinally painted if I were you.

any paint shop will and can do it. probably 100 or so to get it done I'm guessing.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

yay i'm a rareity(sp?), i've got a 95 XE w/ the carbonfiber/black trunk bar :-D. I've also seen the black on a 97 GXE, it was at the same place i got my car(looked identicle to my 95 but the 97 ran rough so i got the 95).


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*So...*

What i need is a 95-97 trunk centerpiece, since what i want is a black one?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i tried looking for a pic of the my trunk bar..and i found one..its pretty old tho (over a year) lol 
here it is:










btw, mine was red, i painted it black


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh lookie..i found another one


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i wonder how mine would look with that carbon fiber one


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

post a pic of your rear end in the photoshop section of OT


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*update*

A friend of mine's going to tint-spray it full black

but i can't seem to find any posts on how to get the centerpiece out.

Anyone could help, please.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nothin beats stock:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

godspeed said:


> A friend of mine's going to tint-spray it full black
> 
> but i can't seem to find any posts on how to get the centerpiece out.
> 
> ...


Remove the 2 screws that hold in EACH of the reverse lights

open the trunk, there are 5 or 6 bolts that hold the centerpiece on. I think they are 8 MM. You'll have to use a deep socket to get to them. It may take some prying to get off b/c of the sealent used on them.

When you get it out you'll have to take the wires off of the reverse lights, they have some hooks that secure it to the centerbar.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*><*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> nothin beats stock:


That's the one i would love to get, but noone has em, also nissan told me i need the specific year/model for them.

I told them 95 or 97 SE or the 99 SE-L but they said they don't know what it is, i explained to them what it is and after 15 mins the guy understood what the item was (DUH) they said they'll call me back and nothing.

This is frustrating, but if anyone can get me a part number i would REALLY aprecciated, for either the black or the CF look-alike.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> That's the one i would love to get, but noone has em, also nissan told me i need the specific year/model for them.
> 
> I told them 95 or 97 SE or the 99 SE-L but they said they don't know what it is, i explained to them what it is and after 15 mins the guy understood what the item was (DUH) they said they'll call me back and nothing.
> 
> ...


I found this # in the back of the rear trunk panel :26540F4301 and 
26540F4300


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

godspeed said:


> That's the one i would love to get, but noone has em, also nissan told me i need the specific year/model for them.
> 
> I told them 95 or 97 SE or the 99 SE-L but they said they don't know what it is, i explained to them what it is and after 15 mins the guy understood what the item was (DUH) they said they'll call me back and nothing.
> 
> ...


don't mess with them, just call greg at mossy nissan and tell him what you want and he can get it no problem

the one on the red se-l just say you want a 99 se-l if you go back to your local dealer.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


>



How did you get your stock 3rd break light to look like that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks like its covered with carbon fiber.

kinda like this:


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

godspeed said:


> So i got my clear/altezza taillights but they look awful with that red center piece.
> 
> I've looked around on ebay and have searched around here for a while but can't seem to find them anywhere.
> 
> ...


http://img1.imageweb.info/download.php?ref=B0jA3sLQjcLq

same as the one we have in the Gulf


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

darkfms2000 said:


> http://img1.imageweb.info/download.php?ref=B0jA3sLQjcLq
> 
> same as the one we have in the Gulf


^---bad link


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> ^---bad link


Word, LOL :thumbup:


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

click on download your file


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*/*



darkfms2000 said:


> click on download your file


We all saw the pic, we just don't get what u meant with it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> How did you get your stock 3rd break light to look like that?


carbon fiber sticker


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Try car-parts.com They will have one. I got mine for $50 shipped.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*yup*



nx2krider93 said:


> Try car-parts.com They will have one. I got mine for $50 shipped.


Tried, didn't find it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Tried, didn't find it.




find a yard with se-l tails and call them they will have it.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*ok*



nx2krider93 said:


> find a yard with se-l tails and call them they will have it.


I'll try tomorrow, thanks for the tip.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nx2krider93 said:


> find a yard with se-l tails and call them they will have it.


and while your at it pick them up as well :thumbup:


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*?*



xbrandonx said:


> and while your at it pick them up as well :thumbup:


SE-L Tails diff. from the others ? anyone has a pic of them ?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> SE-L Tails diff. from the others ? anyone has a pic of them ?


Not mine but here is one.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Not mine but here is one.


What's the difference ?

*looks closer*

the white turn signals ?

Hot !

Thanks for the pic !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yep, the SE-L tails rock. You can see it on my red SE-L above.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*yup*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Yep, the SE-L tails rock. You can see it on my red SE-L above.


Yeah they look nice, but i'll keep the altezzas.

I hope i can find that centerpece so i can install everything at the same time, i've been waiting for that to install em.

By the way, i tried car-part.com and noone has SE-l taillights/centerpieces so i'm going to go with what my friend told me and paint the red one i have with black tint spray.

I'll let you guys know how it ends up.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

godspeed said:


> Yeah they look nice, but i'll keep the altezzas.
> 
> I hope i can find that centerpece so i can install everything at the same time, i've been waiting for that to install em.
> 
> ...


Its been done before. And the only problem with car-part.com is that it isn't strictly nissan, so they may not know the difference between the centerpiece, or how bad it is wanted. THis can also help by keeping the price lower then most.


Also check ebay.

Once again, don't list SE-L just look for the centerpiece by itself. (if the tint spray doesn't work well for you)


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*hi*

Look what i got me you guys !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7974470145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

Now i don't have to screw up my own !

<--- Sucks at paint !


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I was about to say that was red, but yea, now you have one to play with incase you mess up.

good luck with it.


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

I went to a paint shop close to me and they said 150-200 with no guarantee...I think I'm all set.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

quentin508 said:


> I went to a paint shop close to me and they said 150-200 with no guarantee...I think I'm all set.


That's ridiculous.

Find a friend that can paint it for you, my friend told me a case of beer and it's done, LOL.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea might as well spray paint it

sure you may not get $150 results, but you'll still have $145 in your pocket


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> yea might as well spray paint it
> 
> sure you may not get $150 results, but you'll still have $145 in your pocket


and if it turns out shitty you can have it redone. 150 sounds redicious though.


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

I went to a junk yard today to buy the piece I know I should have waited and bought it somewhere else but graduation money was getting heavy in pocket so I just bought it to experiment with so that if I mess it up its not the piece on my car but if I succeed I can replace it with current one.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

godspeed said:


> A friend of mine's going to tint-spray it full black
> 
> but i can't seem to find any posts on how to get the centerpiece out.
> 
> ...


Any updates on how your tint spray job worked? I'm curious how it'll do for the reflector function, and how it'll affect the reverse lights. 

And because I'm new to car modding, what's the deal with carbon fiber mesh? Would that work with this application? 

Was a PC modder. Now my PC is modded out. Now it's on to the car!

*Zorak Out*

PS- The white Sentra with the flip-flop trunk lid is hot!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

infazorak said:


> Any updates on how your tint spray job worked? I'm curious how it'll do for the reflector function, and how it'll affect the reverse lights.
> 
> And because I'm new to car modding, what's the deal with carbon fiber mesh? Would that work with this application?
> 
> ...


The piece does NOT reflect anything. The Reflectors are between the brake light and the blinker. Its a little strip about an inch wide. You shouldn't paint over the reverse lights, but everything BUT them.

as far as C/F there isn't a company that produces this piece in REAL c/f, however to answer your question, yes it would work here. Carbon Fiber would work on any body panel, however its not produced in just any body panel for any car. Remember, c/f is very expensive for a company to invest in making any panel for a car so they have to make sure that there is going to be a big enough market before they do something like this.


----------

